# How to change spark plugs in a 2002 3.5??



## PULLNIT (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi All
I want to change the plugs in my 2002 QX4. I see there is a small coil over every plug. Any tricks or advice to make this job easy?? Does the intake plenum need to come off??
Thanks John


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

The plenum does not need to come off. The throttlebody does need to come off though to get to the bank 2 plugs. The "covers" your referring to are the coils.


----------



## PULLNIT (Sep 21, 2005)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> The plenum does not need to come off. The throttlebody does need to come off though to get to the bank 2 plugs. The "covers" your referring to are the coils.


Hey
Thanks for the info-How hard is it to take the throttle body off and will it need a gasket???
Thanks John


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

The throttlebody has 4 allenhead bolts attaching it to the intake manifold. There is also 2 coolant hoses that attach to it. If you remove the hoses, you will have a little coolant mess but what I do is leave the hoses attached. With the 4 allenhead bolts removed, you will be able to move the throttlebody around enough to get the coils out. 
As far as the throttlebody gasket, the proper answer is, yes, you will need a new gasket. I have reused gaskets with no problem but the correct thing to do is use a new gasket.


----------

